# Question, Would S13 coilovers fit in my S12?



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Question, Would S13 coilovers fit in my S12? I can't find any coilovers for my S12, so i was thinking maybe S13 springs would fit my car, Plus I am thinking of putting an S15 SR20DET or an RB26DETT into it, i read the noob article, but it doesn't tell me much about my car. Thanks


----------



## Kuro (Jan 13, 2004)

one member of another forums i know has an s12 with an Sr in it. he may be able to help you.
check out www.silviansw.com and his user name is too_much_boost.


----------

